
Google is no longer developing its own self-driving car: report - danm07
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/13/13933140/google-self-driving-car-fiat-chrysler-partnership?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
ocdtrekkie
I can't even count the number of times I was told I was wrong when I stated
that a car without a steering wheel or pedals wasn't a realistic way to
develop a product.

